# Going to Ireland in May



## GayleMarie01 (Jan 7, 2016)

I will be visiting Ireland and this being my first time, I would like to ask if anyone can give me the names of stores where I can purchase yarn, and fabric. I knit and crochet, and do a lot of sewing.

I will be visiting Dublin, Galway, Killarney and Waterford.

I will be on a tour, with a tour guide, but I am sure that we will have time to do shopping. 

Any help anyone can give me. Thank you all.

GayleMarie01


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh NJOY your trip and keep us posted with pics when you can !


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

For yarn, use: http://www.knitmap.com/

Type in the city you are visiting.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Google find fabric stores in Ireland - will give you lots of choices


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

You are so lucky. Ireland is the only place I want to go to outside th US. Enjoy your trip


----------



## cara (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi GayleMarie,There is a big yarn warehouse on the outskirts of Dublin you can google and get the address - you may be able to get yarn in Arnotts, Dept.Store could also try Guineys in City Centre - you will certainly be able to get yarn in Galway Killarney and Waterford and it will probably all be pure wool and handspun - if you go from Galway across to the Aran Islands Innis Mor you will be able to pick up local spun yarn as the Island relies a lot on Tourism it may well be pricy 
Not good news on the material front - my family find it hard to get affordable sewing materials in Dublin so buy all theirs in the markets and fabric stores in UK.great selection and price.
I will research the Warehouse in Dublin for you and PM you with details.

Cheers
Cara


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

cara said:


> Hi GayleMarie,There is a big yarn warehouse on the outskirts of Dublin you can google and get the address - you may be able to get yarn in Arnotts, Dept.Store could also try Guineys in City Centre - you will certainly be able to get yarn in Galway Killarney and Waterford and it will probably all be pure wool and handspun - if you go from Galway across to the Aran Islands Innis Mor you will be able to pick up local spun yarn as the Island relies a lot on Tourism it may well be pricy
> Not good news on the material front - my family find it hard to get affordable sewing materials in Dublin so buy all theirs in the markets and fabric stores in UK.great selection and price.
> I will research the Warehouse in Dublin for you and PM you with details.
> 
> ...


I would be interested in the warehouse in Dublin too please. I am going home in July 😊


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Enjoy your trip!!!! Would love to see Ireland!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Enjoy your trip


----------



## grannyeleanor (Jan 1, 2012)

If you look search on the internet, it comes up with various sites. Hope this may help


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh..Enjoy. Wish I could travel there with you. It's on my bucket list to go there someday.

Hope you find all that you're looking for and then some.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Be sure you get Irish yarn. My friend brough back some lovely expensive yarns, only to find it was made in China. She saw the same stuf here or half the price she paid for it in Ireland.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Lucky you! You have a wonderful trip and please share with us when you get back.


----------



## Rutherford Roe (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm interested in any answers.. I also am going to Ireland in the Fall.


----------



## gwen949 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm going in May also! Can't wait--it's been 17 years since my first visit, so I am very excited!


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

As soon as you set foot on Irish soil, ask the first Irish person and I know they will gladly help you out... they are such helpful people. Ireland is so lovely and the people are too and your going to some great places. Have a great trip. Enjoy!


----------



## GayleMarie01 (Jan 7, 2016)

Thank you Lynne, I'll be sure to check out this site.
GayleMarie


----------



## GayleMarie01 (Jan 7, 2016)

Thank you Cara, I am getting more excited as the date is getting closer to go to Ireland. I appreciate your help.
GayleMarie


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

I am going to Ireland in the fall too and am interested in whatever anyone can share. We will not be on a tour, just on our own. What sites should we not miss and are there any suggestions of great places to eat or visit?


----------



## gwen949 (Nov 17, 2011)

One of my favorite places was Doolin, sweet little town near the Cliffs of Moher. Churchfield B&B was the best! Also, the village of Avoca was a thrill for me because that is where the PBS series "Ballykissangel" was filmed. You will absolutely fall in love with Ireland!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

cara said:


> Hi GayleMarie,There is a big yarn warehouse on the outskirts of Dublin you can google and get the address - you may be able to get yarn in Arnotts, Dept.Store could also try Guineys in City Centre - you will certainly be able to get yarn in Galway Killarney and Waterford and it will probably all be pure wool and handspun - if you go from Galway across to the Aran Islands Innis Mor you will be able to pick up local spun yarn as the Island relies a lot on Tourism it may well be pricy
> Not good news on the material front - my family find it hard to get affordable sewing materials in Dublin so buy all theirs in the markets and fabric stores in UK.great selection and price.
> I will research the Warehouse in Dublin for you and PM you with details.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, we are leaving on a tour of Ireland next week and will be looking for yarn shops too!


----------

